
ICML 2015 Deep Learning Workshop Recordings - tim_sw
http://dpkingma.com/?page_id=483
======
SimonSelg
The site seems to be overloaded, use the cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fdpkingma.com%2F%3Fpage_id%3D483&oq=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fdpkingma.com%2F%3Fpage_id%3D483)

------
ya3r
The videos have very poor quality. The talks don't contain recording of the
slides.

IMHO the only one worth watching and actually is interesting is the discussion
panel.

~~~
bronxbomber92
I'm confused -- the video themselves don't contain recordings of the slides
(they're focused on the presenter), but they've been synced to the slides and
the audio is perfectly fine.

Watching them on the website is a perfectly pleasurable experience.

~~~
ya3r
You are right. I watched them on youtube.

------
visarga
Is there a YouTube mirror?

~~~
almostimplement
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdH9u0f1XKW8cUM3vIVjn...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdH9u0f1XKW8cUM3vIVjnpBfk_FKzviCu)

Edit: Actually from the conference organizer's Youtube channel.

